# does intel 915 chipset based mobo supports hardware T&L



## arunbj (Jul 25, 2005)

does  the onboard graphics chip of intel 915 chipset based mobo supports hardware T&L


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 25, 2005)

Well i am not very sure about the T& L part but most games would work which have that requirement on a 915 board.


----------



## royal (Jul 25, 2005)

I think it does


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 26, 2005)

it has HT@L support .. also i think it features pixel/vertex shaders .....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 26, 2005)

Intel 915 G Chipsets supprt DirectX 9b in hardware that means Pixel Shaders 2.0 in Hardware, but vertex shader or Hardware transform & lightning is calculated by the CPU in the software as it can be emulated in software

in other words, 915 doesn't support hardware T&L, although games will work, but if there is a game which checks for a T&L compatible card, then it won't work, one examples is Bloodryane


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2005)

hardware tnl is present on geforce and radeon series atleast should be
even 865 may have tnl but 865 may not have pixel shaders 
asko thers about 915,can you run price of persia:sands of time if you can't then you might not be having it or something


----------

